
Show HN: Pragma, a simple tool for creating smart contracts on Ethereum - streulpita
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRGEJzTZPY
======
streulpita
Hi everyone,

Last year, we started playing around with smart contracts for Ethereum. We
thought it was way too difficult to get started with all the different tools
out there. That led us to make Pragma (www.withpragma.com). It's a tool where
you can write, deploy, and interact with Ethereum smart contracts all in your
browser. We'd love to hear your thoughts on the product, from what other
features you would find useful, to picking holes in the product. I'm also
curious to hear if/what you're building with smart contracts.

